# New ATI Drivers... 3.14.6 (released 9/11/2004)

## siddhartha

.. anybody knows if they work for xorg 6.8?

----------

## d4rk74m4

No, they don't.

This release is just a hotfix, to resolve the doom3 problems.  The proper release is still two months from whenever the last release was (IIRC over a month ago).

----------

## SeanHarmer

And supposedly the December release will be important enough to warrant a version numbering reset for the linux drivers (see this post for more info).

Let's hope that we start to see performance more in line with the windows drivers and support for x.org 6.8.

----------

## Deranger

 *d4rk74m4 wrote:*   

> No, they don't.
> 
> This release is just a hotfix, to resolve the doom3 problems. The proper release is still two months from whenever the last release was (IIRC over a month ago).

 

Hahhah good luck ATI users  :Very Happy:  This is the reason why I switched to nVidia  :Wink: 

----------

## JohnVot

 *Oktane wrote:*   

>  *d4rk74m4 wrote:*   No, they don't.
> 
> This release is just a hotfix, to resolve the doom3 problems. The proper release is still two months from whenever the last release was (IIRC over a month ago). 
> 
> Hahhah good luck ATI users  This is the reason why I switched to nVidia 

 

Unfortunnaly it's impossible to change the graphics card in a laptop, only way to avoid madness is not buying ati laptop. Which is hard too.

----------

## brianm

I just ordered an nvidia 6800 GT.  Should be here today.  I was fed up with ATi after trying to get 3d acceleration working with my 9800pro.

----------

## zendmaster

I also just ordered a 6800 GT.  I've had my 9700 for over a year now and got sick of waiting for decent drivers, so I made the switch.

----------

## pestilence

Well i just droped from ati's drivers and moved to the kernel modules (they support my ATI 9000M card) much better and with no lockups!  :Razz: 

----------

## foosh

O happy dagger...

----------

## To

Maybe RTFM.... I've a 9600 pro running 3D without problems...

Tó

----------

## foosh

 *To wrote:*   

> Maybe RTFM.... I've a 9600 pro running 3D without problems...

 

With X.org 6.8?  Direct rendering enabled?  Config details?

----------

## Henry78

 *To wrote:*   

> Maybe RTFM.... I've a 9600 pro running 3D without problems...
> 
> 

 

i read the man, and it's - i'm quite sure - not possible to run a 9800 with 3D / DRI on xorg 8.6

correction appreciated.

but it looks like the new ATI drivers (3.14.6, see http://www.ati.com/support/faq/linux.html#3d) would support 3d, at least for xfee86 4.1.0 to 4.3.0.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> but it looks like the new ATI drivers (3.14.6, see http://www.ati.com/support/faq/linux.html#3d) would support 3d, at least for xfee86 4.1.0 to 4.3.0.

 

Umm, they've had 3D acceleration support on XFree for a long time now, it's not anything new  :Smile:  They will also work on Xorg 6.7, since it's binary compatible with XFree 4.3. 

A release without 3D accel support would be really strange, even by ATI standards   :Wink: 

----------

## Henry78

sorry forgot to add

... for the 9200 and higher series

thanks for the hint

----------

## Luka21

ATI's new drivers 3.14.6 are a complete absurd. I have radeon 9000 mobility and with 3.14.1 drivers doom 3 worked with completly polygonized display, however driver upgrade put an end to polygons by freezing the screen.

So, I decided to check ATI's change log (Issues Resolved):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Issues Resolved
> 
> This section provides information on issues that have been resolved with the latest release of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver.
> ...

 

A simple evaluation shows that 66.6% of changes were made to giving ati users a privilege to use mouse and >=1GB memory. The rest of the 33.3% of the effort was replacing version 3.14.1 with 3.14.6.  Note that I didn't take doom into account because it wasn't fixed - at least not for me.

I think ati is loosing the war. They can't even aford competent programmers. I am switching to open source drivers, and with next notebook to nvidia.

----------

## Deranger

You are wrong, ATI has lost the war!  :Wink: 

----------

## foosh

It's true...  

Like a paper in college, after so many days of not delivering the assignment on time, your grade eventually becomes a zero.  ATI has long since passed the deadline for credibility with Linux users.  They claim they'll put in the effort now (talk of a "major" december release), but I'm sorry ATI, most people have already written you off with a fat, red failing grade stamped on your forehead.

----------

## foosh

Anyone heard any rumors about possible release timeframe for the next driver?

I think "first week of december" has been circulating, but has anyone heard anything fresh?

----------

## gralves

Recent rumors suggest the next driver will be released togheter with the windows one this wednsday.

----------

## foosh

^^^  spoken like a true Insider...

----------

## black hole sun

 *foosh wrote:*   

> ^^^  spoken like a true Insider...

 Hehe, I think I'll add to that rumor with my support  :Wink: 

Let's just say it'll be a pretty big release  :Very Happy: 

----------

## goulash

oooo im excited for tomorrow

----------

## Deranger

Don't expect too much, because you'll get disappointed  :Wink: 

----------

## foosh

^Yeah, probably true.

I'm holding my breath tho...

----------

## foosh

 :Sad:       disappointed

----------

## Deranger

 *foosh wrote:*   

>       disappointed

 

*Evil nVidia laugh*  :Laughing: 

----------

## foosh

Looks like ATI has a new win driver out, 4.12.  Since I had heard this release would coincide with a release of the linux driver, I was overjoyed..........until I found that, in fact, no new linux driver was available.  

I've learned that optimism has no place when dealing with ATI...

----------

## Mord

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well i just droped from ati's drivers and moved to the kernel modules (they support my ATI 9000M card) much better and with no lockups! Razz
> 
> 

 

Did you have any trouble doing this?  Did you simply change the driver in your xorg.conf file or was there more to it?

ATI is killing me.  Every other card I own is nVidia with the exception of my laptop.

----------

## foosh

I don't know what good it does but every so often I send "ATI Linux Driver Feedback" (reached from the linux driver download page) that basically explains how ridiculous it is that their driver does not even give 3D acceleration in the current version of X.org.  I tell them they are sending a strong message: "we don't care about our linux userbase."

I would encourage anyone else who has 3 free minutes to do the same.

----------

## Jengu

I never heard these statements from ati about a december release. Link?

----------

## d4rk74m4

 *Jengu wrote:*   

> I never heard these statements from ati about a december release. Link?

 

There was an IRC chat with ATI a while ago, specifically about their linux support.

http://www.rage3d.com/index.php?node=getarticle&u=content%2Finterviews%2FATIChats%2F&p=4

----------

## foosh

maybe ATI could stop wasting time on their ridiculously stupid-looking and completely pointless "catalyst control center" and allocate those resources for creating a WORKING LINUX DRIVER.  can we not even get THAT for christmas?

----------

## Risky_Business

Just emerged the 3.14.1 hoping it would fix the freezes in UT2K4 and DOOM3 but no.... So now I have a 9800pro that is being sold for a 6600GT. Screw ATI.

----------

## foosh

I think you made the right decision...  I was really hoping for a working driver on xmas.

----------

